# امتحان للمشرفين... :)



## just member (15 يونيو 2009)

*بما ان وزارة التربية والتعليم عملت امتحانات الكوادر للمعلمين احنا كمان عملنا امتحان قدرات للمشرفين وهذه هى النتيجة 

ههههههههههههه
*
*س -ماذا تعرف عن أشهر القادة العسكريين في الحرب العالمية الأولى؟*
*ج - كلهم ماتوا*
*س -إذا أعطاك احد برتقــالة فماذا تقــول له؟*
*ج - أقول له قشرها*
*س -ماذا فعل الرومانيون بعد عبورهم البحر المتوسط؟*
*ج - نشروا هدومهم المبللولة*
*س -أيهما أبعد استراليا أم القمر ولماذا؟*
*ج - طبعا استراليا لأننا بنشـوف القمر بس مابنشوفش استراليا*
*س -علي بابا هل هو مذكر او مؤنث؟*
*ج - مذكر طبعا لأنه لو كان مؤنث كنا قلنا علي ماما الكلام ده يا بابا !!*
*س - 5 بنطلونات + 5 قمصان+ 4 أحذية _ فما النتيجة؟؟؟*
*ج - خمسـ رجالة فيهم واحد حافي*
*س -اذكر ثلاثة أنواع من السمك؟*
*ج - سمك مقلي و سمك مشوي و فسيخ*
*س -أعط مثالا للأشياء التي لا تذوب في الماء؟*
*ج - السمك*
*س -ادخل كلمة دام في جملة مفيدة؟*
*ج - المدام فى السوق*
*س -مامعنى كلمة سبيل وسلسبيل؟*
*ج - سبيل = طريق, سلسبيل = طرطريـق.*
*س - ماذا تعرف عن البحر الميت؟*
*ج - كان عيان قبل ما يموت*
*س - اتنين حرامية سرقوا عشرين جنيه فما نصـيب كل واحد منهم ؟*
*ج - 6 شهور سجن*
*س -مافائدة الودان ؟*
*ج - ما تخليش النظارة تقع*
*س -حول عبارة تذهـب أمي الى السوق الى صيغة الماضي*
*ج - تذهـب جـدتي إلى السوق
*
*هههههههههههههههه
:t30:*
*م**نقووووووووول*

*
*​*
*


----------



## نفرتاري (15 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة يا جوجو
بجد روعة
تسلم ايدك بجد
جامدة مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت
وجميلة اوى اوى
مرسى اوى يا جوجو
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## just member (15 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *تحفة يا جوجو*
> *بجد روعة*
> *تسلم ايدك بجد*
> ...


*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*نورتينى*
*انا مبسوط انها عجبتك *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## abokaf2020 (15 يونيو 2009)

حلوة كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## just member (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اكتير اختى العزيزة نورتينى 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

لا بجد تحفة واحلى تقيم لاحلى موضوع ضجكنى بجد 

بس يترى مين الحافى ​*


----------



## just member (15 يونيو 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ​*
> 
> _*لا بجد تحفة واحلى تقيم لاحلى موضوع ضجكنى بجد *_​
> 
> _*بس يترى مين الحافى *_​


*هههههههههههه*
*الراجل اللى مو اخد شوز*
*لانهم بنطلونات و5 قمصان  4 شوز*
*يبقى فى واحد ماخدتش*
*يا ذكية انتىى *
*ههههههههه*
*شكرا الك ولمرورك اختى العزيزة *
*وميرسى اكتير لتقييمك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (16 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا مرمورة على مرورك الطيب
نورتينى 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

جميل يا جوجو

ميررررررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (16 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههه*
*شكرا يا كيرو لمرورك الطيب*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## monmooon (16 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد رائع  رائع 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (16 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (16 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههه

حلووووووه اوى بجد 
ميرسىىىىىىىىى ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## just member (16 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا اختى العزيزة *
*نورتينى بمرورك الطيب*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## rana1981 (16 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه شكرا يا عسل على الموضوع​*


----------



## just member (16 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا الك ولمرورك اختى العزيزة رنا*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## happy angel (16 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه

حلوويين اووى ابنى الحبيب*​


----------



## just member (16 يونيو 2009)

**
*مبسوط انها عجبتك يا امى *
*ميرسى لمرورك الطيب*
*نورتينى امى الحبيبة *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه
للرفع


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه

جمال جدا جدا يا جوجو

شكرا ليك


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا الك يا تاسوني ولمرورك الطيب
نورتيني


----------



## MAJI (12 فبراير 2011)

ضحكة في وقتها
شكرا لك
الرب يسعد حياتك


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

علي الرحب مرورك  ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه
تحفة اوى
وخصوصا اخر سؤال
ميرسى لك يا جوجو
*​


----------



## مريم12 (13 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه
اختبار تحفة بجد
و اكيد 100% طبعاً
هههههههههههههه
ميررررسى يا جوجو

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## just member (13 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> تحفة اوى
> وخصوصا اخر سؤال
> ميرسى لك يا جوجو
> *​


*هههههههه
شكرا الك ولوجودك اختي العزيزة
نورتيني
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك
*​


مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> اختبار تحفة بجد
> و اكيد 100% طبعاً
> هههههههههههههه
> ...


*علي الرحب وجودك اختي العزيزة
نورتيني
اتمنالك كل خير
وتواصل دايم بنعمة المسيح
*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
اختبار تحفة بجد
هههههههههههههه
ميررررسى يا جوجو


----------



## just member (14 فبراير 2011)

شكرا الك ولمرورك حبيبي كليمو
نورتني
ربنا يباركك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه
لذيذة
ثانكس جوجو​*


----------



## just member (14 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لمرورك الطيب يا نيفين
نورتيني اختي الجميلة
اتمنالك كل خير ووقت طيب بنعمة المسيح


----------



## جيلان (15 فبراير 2011)

لو اجابة مشرفين دى هنتحول عضو بشرطة عدل ههههههه


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه
علي رأيك يا جيلان
شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## انريكي (18 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جدا جدا رائع

الرب يباركك


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

شكرا الك ولمرورك الطيب
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه يا تحفه

جامده ويلا تقييم ليك اهو

عد الجمايل ههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (21 فبراير 2011)

أمتحان رائع جدا
وأجاباته سليمه وممتاذه
ههههههههههه
شكرا جدا جدا​


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يا تحفه
> 
> جامده ويلا تقييم ليك اهو
> 
> عد الجمايل ههههههههههه


ههههههههه
طبعا يا بنتي خيرك مغرقني اصلا
انا مبسوط لتواجدك ربنا يديمها نعمة علينا يا ستي
شكرا الك عن جد لمرورك ولتقييمك


النهيسى قال:


> أمتحان رائع جدا
> وأجاباته سليمه وممتاذه
> ههههههههههه
> شكرا جدا جدا​



ههههههههيا راجل يا طيب
سليمة ازاي.؟:999:
اضحكتنب بمشاركتك الجميلة استاذي العزيز
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك وتواجدك الجميل


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2011)

أنا اعلن عدم شرعية هذا الإمتحان و نتائجه و اطالب الأمم المتحدة بإعادة تشكيل الإمتحان بأسئلة اسهل طبقاً لقوانين حقوق الإنسان المتعارف عليها عالمياً، مع الأخذ بعين الإعتبار إن الإمتحان ستسمر شريعته بالسقوط مادامت النتائج في غير صالح المشرفين.


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه
ياربي عليك يا روك
ضحكتني بكافة احتجاجاتك 
انا بقي هطالب لجنة مراقبة تكون مصرية
واراهنك ان الامتحان دة مافيهوش ولا اجابة غلط
هههههههههههههههههههههه
نحنا مصريين يا باشا
ربنا يخليك وديما منور بوجودك يا حبيبي
اتمنالك كل خير


----------

